# Drivetrain malfunction with bank 1 misfiring



## DTCuanas (Aug 10, 2021)

Hey y’all. I’m driving a 2013 bmw 550Xi. I was on my way to town when my check engine light started flashing and all of a sudden I got the DTM notification and car started hesitating. I pulled over to see if turning off the car and back on would be of any luck. Didn’t do anything, luckily I had some tools in the back of my car so I disconnected the battery to also see if it would reset it by any chance. No luck either. I also used an app called “X-Delete” to reflash my ECU (might’ve just made things worse like that actually) and what I get back is a Chassis Malfunction message with my brake pedal stuck to the floor. I was right beside an AutoZone where I went to confirm the codes that were popping up and all they could read was ignition coils were bad and I had to change them. I knew very well it wasn’t the ignition coils and their obd readers aren’t for bmw specific codes. So I drove back home in limp mode since I wasn’t far. Now it’s sitting there and I can’t figure out where the problem is. Pulled the codes and I had the whole bank 1 cylinders misfiring and the random misfire code too. P13b4 was among the codes but the code reader I have isn’t strictly for bmw so it said to get with manufacturer’s manual. There isn’t a whole lot of information out there on this code, all I’ve seen is that it may be “ Crankshaft / Inlet Camshaft Position Sensor”. I’ve changed both camshaft sensors (I don’t know if there are more for the N63) and still the same. Car also throws a bit of white smoke on that side of the exhaust and smells a lot like gas which I know is due to the misfire. There is rough idle and every time I turn it on the DTM always pops up. I’ve read that it may be the VANOS Solenoids but I don’t think that’s what it is. Also switched coils and spark plugs from one side to the other but I’m still getting misfires for bank 1 or left side if standing in front of the car (passenger’s side). If I’m not wrong I believe that is cylinders 1-4 right? Which would be the intake side too right?
Something is causing for the whole bank to misfire and I’ve checked the catalytic for any signs of bad use but as well if it was, there would be black smoke coming from the exhaust and it would be turning red hot if it was clogged. Checked all the wiring and harness but I haven’t checked the fuses. I wanna say it’s the crankshaft sensor since I haven’t changed it, but my gut says if it was that, it’d be showing other codes and symptoms. Right? Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Can you swap coils with bank 2?
When’s the last time plugs were done? I ask since your throwing smoke they could be oil fouled.
Ever done a compression test?
Any leaks or whistle noises from crankcase vent valves?


----------



## DTCuanas (Aug 10, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Can you swap coils with bank 2?
> When’s the last time plugs were done? I ask since your throwing smoke they could be oil fouled.
> Ever done a compression test?
> Any leaks or whistle noises from crankcase vent valves?


I did swap coils with bank 2 and misfires still were in bank 1. Spark plugs have been changed when I bought the car at 75k. Currently I’m at 80k miles. I’ve thought about the timing chain is off and possible blown head gasket or valve seals too. But I have not had any symptom related to a blown gasket or seals. I wouldn’t know how to do a compression test as I have never done one.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Index 12 injectors?
You can either buy a compression tester and check YouTube or maybe head to a shop for some diagnosis. Could be several things honestly but a compression test is a good start on a high mileage N63


----------



## DTCuanas (Aug 10, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Index 12 injectors?
> You can either buy a compression tester and check YouTube or maybe head to a shop for some diagnosis. Could be several things honestly but a compression test is a good start on a high mileage N63


I was actually thinking about the injectors as well. And even the HPFP. I haven’t had time to really get into it deeply but injectors is what I’ll take a look at next. I’ve contacted a few shops but no one seems to want to work on it. At least in my area that is, everyone just wants to stick to E models. I am also planning on maybe taking it to the dealer for a diagnostic but I don’t know how much they would charge just for a diagnosis or if they even can only do the diagnosis.


----------

